# 3 piece RC 090's aka bmw style 5's



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

So i have buddy who has a set of style 5's that he offered to give me...for free 

my questions...

can they be redrilled from 5x120 to 5x112 

I know the can be turned to 3 piece...I want to find a barrel/lip combo to get me to 17x8.5 or maybe 9" with a +35mm offset, all the ones i have seen done have been in the +20-+15mm range...anyone know a source for them?

I did email rotiform about this, but know they will want my first born in exchange for building them:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4899

Looks to me like they can be re-drilled without issue.

Best wishes. :beer:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

PSU said:


> http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4899
> 
> Looks to me like they can be re-drilled without issue.
> 
> Best wishes. :beer:


Yeah, I realy wasn't too worried about that part...I was really hoping to rebuild them...one company from germany that did some 3 piece conversions for bimmers quoted me 2700 euros...that is way ore than I am willing to put into these, I am hoping rotiform will get back to me...eventually, illprobably call them up this afternoon


----------

